# Smokaroma Pressure Smoker - $75 (Tazewell)



## damascusmaker (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know exactly what this is, I just saw it on the Knoxville TN Craigslist. Thought someone here might be close enough and interested. I have a lot to learn yet about the smokers I already have. Google shows one on eBay over $2000, so it might be a deal for someone.


----------

